# Leash Reactivity



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ever wonder why dealing with a leash reactive dog can be troublesome? A super article by Drayton Michaels , a bit long and technical but the gist is clear. This is why it's highly recommended to seek help if your dog has this sort of behavior. 
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/drayton-michaels/leash-reactivity-cognition-and-memory


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> Ever wonder why dealing with a leash reactive dog can be troublesome? A super article by Drayton Michaels , a bit long and technical but the gist is clear. This is why it's highly recommended to seek help if your dog has this sort of behavior.
> http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/drayton-michaels/leash-reactivity-cognition-and-memory


REALLY interesting article, Dave, thanks so much for posting it; I haven't had time to read the actual papers yet but definitely shall do so. Where Cuba got her leash reactivity from has been a puzzle, but this is helping to unravel some of the cognitive reasons, and is hugely helpful.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're welcome, I pm'd you.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> you're welcome, I pm'd you.


Thanks so much, Dave; I've pm replied!


----------

